# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  have an osrs account for sale.

## frostbiter22

Selling OSRS pure that is max'd out in combat for a pure. You can either use this account of a fkload of fun pking as a pure or you can make this your main account. The account is a mix between hand level'd and botted. It is botted ONLY using runemate for the stats that are botted. No other bot was ever used on this account. Only premium bots were used. The account is close to 2 years old now, It was max'd out about 9 months ago so there is no chance it's ever been flagged. I stopped playing on it a few months ago so it's just sitting idle. Oh btw, I got 77 construction on this account, The house is max'd out with everything you need it in, Teleports, glided altar etc etc. If you want an account to start world bossing/ PvM right away, this is ready to go. Here are some pictures of the stats:

you can message me on here

----------

